# Testicles dropped at 3 weeks. Fertile males??



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

As the title says, if I've seen little balls does it mean the males can mate? They were born on the 20th November. Should I separate them from mum and sisters?

Thank you.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Sisters can't get pregnant at this age, and it's highly unlikely that a 3wk old male would have viable sperm. It should be safe to leave them until they're 28 days old, but if they're over 22 days, you *can* separate them and wean them more quickly. Make sure you're providing a low enough water bottle in their new housing, and that they have gotten the idea of eating food blocks before you split them off.


----------

